# This would be alot of fun!



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Def Leppard, Styx and REO Speedwagon will be in Hamilton at the Copps Coliseum on April 13, 2008. Tickets go on sale Saturday, January 19 at 10 a.m.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You weren't one of these kids I used to see in the 80s at the EX with those top hats with REO in silver sparkle, were you???


----------



## cbrown0019 (Jan 28, 2008)

I had seen Def Leppard, and Styx last time they came through Edmonton. It wasn't at all what I expected. I personally thought, along with alot of the reviews, that Styx was MUCH better than Def Leppard. I actually ended up leaveing about 7 songs into Leppards set because it was that bad. Sound was terrible, vocals were terrible. Very unimpressed. That was the 3rd time I'd seen Def Leppard, and each time it got worse. Don't think I'd pay to see them again.

ahhhh*end rant*


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I seen STYX a few years back at Hamiltom Place with Saga. I was very pleased with the show STYX put on. Way better than I had expected. Gowan added a lot to the band as well.


----------



## cbrown0019 (Jan 28, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I seen STYX a few years back at Hamiltom Place with Saga. I was very pleased with the show STYX put on. Way better than I had expected. *Gowan added a lot to the band as well*.


Exactly what I thought too. Brought alot of energy into there set. And even threw in some of his solo stuff.


----------

